# N set Help



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Wanted to know if I can make a setup on a 20" by 56" shelf? Is this too narrow? Where should I look to get good prices on a set? Thanks Ron


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

20" should just fit the narrowest commercially available track radius. I stay away from most sets, until recently there were few reliable ones. The good ones now cost much more than you can put together on your own from reputable dealers.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Simple answer...20 in. is too tight.Even if you could wrestle a 180 degree turn into it you'd be asking for trouble as derailments will likely occur frequently,thowing your precious locos and rolling stock to the floor,or at least,off the layout.The tightest radius I know available in N scale is 9 3/4 in.(Atlas) wich means that a full turn will require 19 1/2 in,measured at the center of the track,so your trackwork will exceed your 20 in. running on the edge.However an easy cure,simply widen your layout an extra 2 in. and then you'll be able to have some fence of sort to protect your trains and possibly some scenery for a finished look if you wish.
But then keep in mind that you'll be quite limited as to the trains you will be able to run.Most four axle diesels will handle these curves nicely and only the smallest steamers.While some six axle units can also do it,they'll look weird doing so due to their overhang and they may have a hard time staying hooked to cars for the same reason.
Sets?I second the comment that says to stay away from them just the same as low level locos.My suggestion...Kato,Atlas,Athearn(dim choice so far though),Life-Like Proto series only and Spectrum(but you have the dealer run it for you first,uneven quality).And if you plan on going DCC,make sure that you buy "DCC ready" locos.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

As for every rule...there is an exception... 

...My Con-Cor 2-8-8-2 Mallet on 9 3/4" radius curves...



Yes...it looks ridiculous and yes, I would not recommend it for a novice and yes, it's not running precariously along a shelf's edge---but---it is doing it


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes...it looks ridiculous and yes, I would not recommend it for a novice and yes, it's not running precariously along a shelf's edge---but---it is doing it.


I think it looks good! :thumbsup:
Why do you say it looks ridiculous?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> I think it looks good! :thumbsup:
> Why do you say it looks ridiculous?


If you look carefully as it comes around the bend, you'll see a comical boiler overhang that could wipe out scenery if I hadn't installed it with enough clearance.


----------

